# What do you put under your tank?



## CherryRed (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi All, 

I am curious what you all put under your fish tanks. I set up a 6 gallon Edge on my wood dresser and noticed when I moved it (spilt water cleanup - oops!) that there were slight indentations. I'd like to prevent these, bonus if it catches water dribbles!

I was looking at no-slip shower mats with an absorbent dish drying mat on top. Do you think that will work?

So what do you use under your various sized tanks?

Thanks!


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

i have yoga mat under my tank. not sure exactly what issue youre having, when you say
"when i move it" are you moving the dresser or the tank? is the dresser level? strong
enough to carry the weight of the tank? 6 gallons is about 49 pounds or so.


----------



## Schreckeng (Jun 23, 2013)

He means it left an impression of the bottom of the tank. Like when you press your hand on foam.


----------



## AnthonyW8822 (Feb 15, 2014)

Schreckeng said:


> He means it left an impression of the bottom of the tank. Like when you press your hand on foam.


Yep.

I had a piece of glass cut for it.


----------



## Ellie (Feb 20, 2014)

As a kid growing up I always used a piece of dense styrofoam because we had plenty in the house. Because we have just moved country I didnt have all my bits and bobs so I now have a piece of foam I bought from a pet shop, probably same sort of material as sleeping roll mat but a bit softer.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have the kids' 20 gallon on their dresser and bought a roll of kitchen shelf liner that I put on the top of the dresser first so that if it does spill at all it's protected. also a little protection for the wood.


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

Look up adhesive pig mats. It's perfect because it adds cushion and prevents liquids from penetrating to the furniture. It's designed to protect lab benches and walk ways from nasty chemicals.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

My tank is on an oak dresser. I was positive it was strong enough but being overly cautious I put a piece of 1/2" plywood with a dark tablecloth to reinforce the top and cover the ply. Has worked great for 7 years.


----------



## CherryRed (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I haven't even heard of some of the items suggested. These are great ideas, I'll definitely look into them!

I need a bigger house so I can fit more tank stands!


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

I just have interesting looking industrial utility shelving/stand... Nothing under it...Also have a nano 5 gallon on my glass computer desk...which holds up well...my girlfriend made a mat for hers, since it's on wood.


W


----------



## frankiefire702 (Dec 18, 2013)

What is this for? To protect the furniture? I'm curious because I don't have anything under any of my tanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

frankiefire702 said:


> What is this for? To protect the furniture? I'm curious because I don't have anything under any of my tanks.


I think the main reason is to relieve excessive pressure on the bottom of the aquarium (so that a single point is not under excessive pressure).

This can arise from the fact that a stand is unlikely to be perfectly level (and the same goes for the bottom of an aquarium).


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

My tank can with a thin black mat made out of some rubbery stuff. That what I used. My other thank came with a plastic rim like riser that the tank mounted on.


----------



## CherryRed (Feb 6, 2014)

Darkblade48 said:


> I think the main reason is to relieve excessive pressure on the bottom of the aquarium (so that a single point is not under excessive pressure).
> 
> This can arise from the fact that a stand is unlikely to be perfectly level (and the same goes for the bottom of an aquarium).


Agreed! For my very small tanks, I put a pretty placemat underneath just to ensure I did not scratch the wood. For my big tank I have two pieces of the foam garage mats to protect my hardwood floors from the weight / distribute the weight.

The reason I posted the question was for my 6 gallon Edge. It's on a hardwood dresser and so I don't want to scratch the finish and need an attractive way to ensure the weight is distributed better as on my edge there are four little feet at the bottom of the stand (centered on the tank) and they made slight indents in the dresser after just a couple days.


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

Home Depot carries some great, thick foam: sold as subflooring or also as thick rubber mats for a workspace. Think of a doormat made of thick, dense rubber. Works great and is easy to cut to size.


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

CherryRed said:


> For my big tank I have two pieces of the foam garage mats to protect my hardwood floors from the weight / distribute the weight.


Good idea, I moved into a place once and I could see the indentation in the in the floor where a large tank had been.


----------

